# LG Dryer DLG2526 won't stay lit



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

Gas dryer will not stay lit.

Recently we had a float stick on our sump pump while we were away for christmas vacation and we had just under 11" of water fill up our unfinished basement.

I replaced the dryer igniter today and now it lights but will not stay lit. I've taken apart the gas valve assembly to find 1/2 tsp of water in there and this still didn't fix the problem. There are two electrical valves for the gas, at least one them appears to be working. With a section removed from this assembly, I can see the one plunger move. Not sure how the other valve works for this gas assembly.

Questions being, am I in the right place or could a thermistor or thermostat we causing the problem?

Your help in rectifying the issue would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

Doing further research online a couple of suggestions for others were the electronic valves I spoke of or the proper terminology I believe is "gas valve coils". 

Maybe they are weak because they have some moisture in them?
(EDIT) Both solenoids read slightly higher than 1.8K ohms.


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

After further research I solved my own problem (air flow). Didn't realize how important the actual air flow through the dryer was essential. I had the front cover and door off. Once put back in place all was well.


----------

